# Transformador de ferrita de mediana potencia



## arsocarras (May 3, 2009)

Hola necesito saber si las maquinas de soldar con electrodo modernas trabajan con IJBT y transformador de ferrita bajo el mismo principio de las fuente de PC

Gracias


----------



## luisgrillo (May 3, 2009)

trabajan co mosfet. yo trabajo en un taller y les damos mantenimiento y reparacion a maquinaria de Miller y Lincoln electric, y las que han  llebado a reparar usan transistores mosfet y las maquinas mas grandes utilizan unos modulos que son los que conmutan al transformador, y llevan adentro los mosfet.


----------



## luisgrillo (May 3, 2009)

y si, trabajan en configuracion half-fridge, no me ha tocado ver maquinas en configuracion full bridge


----------



## arsocarras (May 4, 2009)

Gracias colega y también te agradecería mucho si tuvieses documentación de alguna de ella que pudieras brindar, realmente lo que me interesa es saber su funcionamiento en la parte de fuerza .


----------

